# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Advice re: Progressive Lens vs No Line Bifocal

## smtomkins

Hi:
I hope that someone wouldn't mind giving me advice re: my progressive lens.  I am having difficulty with the near-vision of my progressive lens.  This is a new prescription with Hoya Summit ECP lens in a rimless/hingeless Silhouette frame.  My RX is:

Distance       R   +.75/-.5/080      (SPH/CYL/AXIS)
                  L   +.75/-.5/110       (SPH/CYL/AXIS)

Reading Add  R   +2.50
                  L    +2.50

PD: 31/30.5

My optician likes the Hoya because of the Trivex lens material, he thinks I was having some problems with the polycarb material in my prior prescription (they were Sola One's).  These are sharp and clear for distance and intermediate, but the reading is really a challenge, as was the Sola One's, but these are much worse. It's almost like there is no reading area, or very small.  I'm thinking of having a pair of RD's made to help with the near vision, and I think that will work well for computer/reading, but I was hoping to at least be able to read the back of a box of Wheatie's without looking for my RD's! My optician has also suggested that I might do better with regular bifocals (I'm assuming no line bifocals) instead of the progressives.  My question is: is there a better solution than the Hoya Summit's for an all-around pair of glasses or is the bifocal's for me a better fit?

Thank you in advance for your assistance......this has been such a frustrating problem over the last two years!

----------


## chip anderson

All or almost all no-lines _are_ progressives.  There were a couple of non-progressives no lines but I think they are no longer available due to wide distortion between near and far, not to mention intermediate (although there was once a non-progressive no-line trifocal with twice the distortion) being non-existant.

You're problem sounds like you need a frame with more up and down to the lens.

chiop

----------


## Chris Ryser

> Hi:
> *Reading Add R +2.50*
> *                       L +2.50*
> 
> *My optician has also suggested that I might do better with regular bifocals (I'm assuming no line bifocals) instead of the progressives. My question is: is there a better solution than the Hoya Summit's for an all-around pair of glasses or is the bifocal's for me a better fit?*


A reading addition of +2.50 will give you the worst solution among all and any progressive lenses. 

*The progressive part is the narrowest............the reading area the smallest and the distorted areas of the lens are the largest you can get.* 

It makes no difference which brand lenses you want to get. With microscopic differences they are all the same in principle.

You opticians suggested alternative is right. Get a pair of bifocal with an extra large reading segment (FT35) for normal wear and desk work, and maybe another pair adjsuted for computer work. You will have never have seen as clear.

----------


## smtomkins

Hi:

Thank you so much---it's really helpful to understand why I'm having these problems rather than being frustrated over trying to adjust to these lens!  When you say more "up and down" in my frames, do you mean a frame that can take a bigger lens?

I appreciate your advice and will discuss with my optician in making the additional glasses right away...what a relief!

Best Regards,

Sue Tomkins

----------

